# Matching panel tomorrow....yikes



## EverHopefulmum (Sep 23, 2009)

Can't believe we are so close......matching panel is tomorrow. It feels like it's taken an eternity to get here but now with less than 24 hours to go, i'm not sure what i'm going to do with myself to pass the last few hours...i'm a ball of nerves.....wish me luck


----------



## dandlebean (Feb 24, 2013)

Good luck Ever! We've got ours in just over a month and I'm already SO excited/nervous. I can't imagine how you feel right now   I hope it's a really pleasant experience and you have fun celebrating afterwards!


----------



## lynsbee (Jun 21, 2013)

Good luck hun xx


----------



## MummyPea (Jun 11, 2012)

Good luck!

Go through your PAR and try to think about the questions they could ask, especially if you have pets as that will come up! 

Let us know how is goes xxx


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

Good luck tomorrow x


----------



## AdoptionDreams (Feb 10, 2010)

Wow that's came around fast! Good luck xxx


----------



## kellyrocket75 (Feb 21, 2012)

Good luck lovely lady! We're right behind you! (Quite literally - 13th for us!) xxx


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

Good luck


----------



## daisy0609 (Oct 29, 2012)

Good luck ours is on Thursday!x


----------



## kellyrocket75 (Feb 21, 2012)

Thinking of you today! xx


----------



## newmum (Jan 22, 2011)

How did you get on?


----------



## EverHopefulmum (Sep 23, 2009)

Yes, yes, yes, yes!!!! We got a unanimous yes......an amazing day & as we had kept it under wraps with family, noes the time to shout it from the rooftops


----------



## MummyPhinie (Oct 27, 2013)

Woo hoooo that's fantastic!  big congratulations! Have you got any dates yet?


----------



## mummy2blossom (Feb 21, 2013)

Many congratulations! 
Must be a wonderful feeling surprising family


----------



## daisy0609 (Oct 29, 2012)

Congratulations mummy!!!!made up for you xx


----------



## lynsbee (Jun 21, 2013)

FANTASTIC news well done!!!


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

Fantastic, so pleased for you xx


----------



## newmum (Jan 22, 2011)

Fantastic news x


----------



## kellyrocket75 (Feb 21, 2012)

Woo hoo! Brilliant news! Soooo pleased for you! xxx


----------



## babas (Oct 23, 2013)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## dandlebean (Feb 24, 2013)

YAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy! HUGE congrats


----------



## babas (Oct 23, 2013)

Congratulations!!! X


----------



## Echo (Feb 3, 2014)

Fabulous well done!


----------



## gettina (Apr 24, 2009)

That's wonderful. Such excitement! Well done. 
Gettina


----------



## EverHopefulmum (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks for all your well wishes....it means a lot.

So it was an amazing day, we had the same panel chair as at approval panel & he's a great guy immediately putting us at ease by saying he thought we were an excellent match and that he had more very small "discussion points" rather than any controversial questions.

They said that they were really moved by what we wrote about LO being the right child, which was great as it was something i agonised about (and posted here for help on!). So they just asked us to elaborate on "why this child" & "how will you adapt to being off work". I rambled a lot!!! I mean i didn't even make sense to me, so they must of thought i was a nut job  ,[/size] but they really were just asking for the sake of it.[size=78%]

5 minutes later & we were approved 

We went for a quiet lunch to help us get used to the decision, before madly making calls and drop in visits to family who had no idea we had been at MP that day so it was amazing to see their faces as we told them that LO was coming home......we're still on a high.

Intros scheduled to start on 24th Feb........can't wait


----------



## kellyrocket75 (Feb 21, 2012)

OMG! I've got butterflies just reading your post! We're at panel on Thursday argh! Thank you for your description of the day it was very useful. I'm swinging wildly between the Spanish Inquisition and our positive experience of approval panel. Our intros are planned for the same day too. Stay in touch if you have time. Kelly xx


----------



## EverHopefulmum (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone, I'm still riding on a high.......unfortunately that means not very much sleep, when i should be trying to store some up!!! Luckily we have a few days away next week before intros start on 24th.


Goodluck for tomorrow Kellyrocket & daisy0609, i've got everything crossed for you both (not that you'll need it).


----------



## kellyrocket75 (Feb 21, 2012)

Good news!

We got a unanimous 'YES' at matching panel today too! 

Blubbed like a baby when the chairwoman came in to tell us!

We are parents at last!

Roll on the 24th and intros.

Kelly xx


----------



## gettina (Apr 24, 2009)

Woo hoo Kelly. Congratulations.   
So much to look forward to. 

Gettina


----------



## daisy0609 (Oct 29, 2012)

Congrats Kelly! We did too! The 13th is lucky for some hey?xx


----------



## EverHopefulmum (Sep 23, 2009)

Congratulations kellyrocket....you're a mummy now  so pleased for you xxx


----------

